# Move Media Player Crashes Firefox on fox.com



## 79thcat (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello,
I have tried to watch full episodes at fox.com and have downloaded their move networks media player to do so. However, Firefox crashes either after the opening commercial or the player plays the show until the the first commercial (after a few minutes) and then crashes. Then the Mozilla Crash Reporter box comes up saying Firefox has crashed and gives the option to restart or quit. I usually pick restart and if I ask it to restore previous session, firefox immediately crashes again; if I ask it to start a new session, Firefox opens up without a problem. Other web forums such as mozilla's mention the problem, and I saw that this forum had a closed thread from last October on the same topic, but none of the recommendations worked for me. 
Some suggestions I have tried are uninstall and reinstall the Move Networks Media Player; uninstall and reinstall Java; uninstall and reinstall Adobe Flash Player; make sure I have the latest version of Firefox; make sure Firefox allows cookies and ads from fox.com; and clear the browsing history/cache/temp files. I don't see that my firewall is blocking the player. Nor does my Spyware/Anti-Virus show anything being blocked. I have also tried using Internet Explorer, but to no avail. It's been extremely frustrating, to say the least. All I wanted to do was chill and watch a show! Instead, I got this mess. Oh, well! Between school and work I don't have any more time to spend trying to figure it out, so if anyone has any clues I'd be very grateful.
Thanks again for any help on this.
J.B.
P.S. I have a Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop running Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit. I could provide a list of Add ons if that would help. Here are the details of the crash from the Mozilla Crash Reporter:

Add-ons: {b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}:4.0.2,{1392b8d2-5c05-419f-a8f6-b9f15a596612}:1.5.41.0,[email protected]:1.0.0.071101000055,{B13721C7-F507-4982-B2E5-502A71474FED}:2.2.0.102,{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.11,{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}:3.0.5
BuildID: 2008120122
CrashTime: 1233610987
Email: [email protected]
InstallTime: 1229577118
ProductName: Firefox
SecondsSinceLastCrash: 383
StartupTime: 1233610616
Theme: classic/1.0
URL: http://www.fox.com/fod/play.php?sh=lietome&src=menu_item_full_episodes
UserID: e106bbb1-3876-47b1-a20b-5fef15b8f4e4
Vendor: Mozilla
Version: 3.0.5

Thanks!


----------



## packayak (Feb 21, 2009)

Identical frustration, just wanted to watch the latest Fox Terminator:Sarah but after an hour of trying every thing in the book, their "new media player, the greatest in the world" would not perform for me. I went to bed wound up tight as a drum as a result and very ticked.

Today, I discovered HULU.  Heaven! No muss, no fuss. Enjoyed Fringe too. All kinds of FULL EPS. No player download, no registration needed. It just worked perfect, full screen and all, stereo too. I only have 256M ram - still no problem. I loved it.
Hope this helps you and other sufferering victims of the new Fox media player.


----------



## Libra (Aug 31, 2002)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I missed 24 and discovered the Move Media I have doesn't work. I did a google search and found your post. HULU is great! I just finished watching 24 and wanted to thank you.

Sincerely, Libra


----------



## packayak (Feb 21, 2009)

:up:. Glad to hear it!


----------

